# Ref the Eryx



## Scoobie Newbie (23 Nov 2007)

Are we stilling using these things.  I've been informed they are no longer taught on the Sgt's course.


----------



## McG (23 Nov 2007)

I've been informed the R22eR were using them to whack grapehuts.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (23 Nov 2007)

Really.  Perhaps my INT is off the mark on this one.


----------



## KevinB (23 Nov 2007)

I think the Army of the West realised it for the White Elephant it is...


----------



## MG34 (26 Nov 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> I think the Army of the West realised it for the White Elephant it is...



A white elephant that knocks the crap out of the average 'ghani mud house and grape drying hut.


----------



## Dissident (26 Nov 2007)

MG34 said:
			
		

> A white elephant that knocks the crap out of the average 'ghani mud house and grape drying hut.



Whacking huts at $20 000 a pop. Ah well, might as well use them for something.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (26 Nov 2007)

Do we really need a wire guided missle to take out a non-moving grape hut?  I guess if we have the rounds why not but the Eryx is cumbersome with more kit then a Karl G.  I can't speak on the warhead between the two though.


----------



## geo (26 Nov 2007)

Hmmm.... isn't there a You tube video of the R22R firing off an Eryx missle.... only for the missile to come dribbling out of the launcher tube and landing inches from the crew?

Maybe we should leave the Eryx missiles home and use the Leo2A6s to take out the mud huts


----------



## Reccesoldier (26 Nov 2007)

A Leo 2 round can not penetrate up to 9 meters of earth, and 2.5 meters of concrete would be a real stretch.

I would think that the Eryx would be a fantastic weapon for blasting thick mud bricked walls to kingdom come.  Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't that one of the things it was designed for?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 Nov 2007)

Is there a selection of muntions for it? Even the US is using TOW as a DF weapon.


----------



## Reccesoldier (26 Nov 2007)

What's the cost of a TOW???


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (26 Nov 2007)

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/446680/how_not_to_shoot_an_eryx/


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (26 Nov 2007)

What's the ceiling for heat and storage with the Eryx missile


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (26 Nov 2007)

Warhead
137 mm diameter 3.6 kg tandem HEAT (penetrating 0.9 m through RHA behind reactive armour, or 2.5 m through concrete)


----------



## McG (26 Nov 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... isn't there a You tube video of the R22R firing off an Eryx missle....


Hmmm ... you think you saw a video of one missile and therefore the whole system is bad.  



			
				geo said:
			
		

> Maybe we should leave the Eryx missiles home and use the Leo2A6s to take out the mud huts


Are you sufficiently naive as to think that a single weapon system can meet all needs?  I suppose you think that there is a Leopard available for every rifle section?  Maybe you think there will always be leopards just hanging around when they are needed?    ....  or is it possible that a weapon might be needed for all of those infantry that don't happen to be with part of the tank squadron?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (26 Nov 2007)

If they both do the same job I would persoanlly rather use the lighter version of the Karl G vs the Eryx system.


----------



## Reccesoldier (26 Nov 2007)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> If they both do the same job I would persoanlly rather use the lighter version of the Karl G vs the Eryx system.



Carl, while a good lad can not come anywhere near Eryx for bunker busting.  As far as accuracy and engaging moving targets goes, I don't know of a single person who is as accurate with a Carl G after years of training as a novice is with the Eryx after just a little training.


----------



## MG34 (27 Nov 2007)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> If they both do the same job I would persoanlly rather use the lighter version of the Karl G vs the Eryx system.



They don't do the same job, you should know this. :
 The Eryx at least packs a punch that will take out any fortification one is likely run into. The Eryx for the most part will take out anyting the bad guys can pile together and hide behind, the 84mm not so much the much ballyhooed 84mm HEDP was in my experience a total failure  at doing anything but either not penetrating the target or becoming a dud when it did.
 .


----------



## KevinB (27 Nov 2007)

Thermobaric 84mm...

  I says to myself, self lets not just knock a hole in that there hut, lets incinerate the occupants  ;D

I guess there is not much point in letting the Eryx rot on the shelves - may as well fire them off at badguys and replace them with a decent system.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (27 Nov 2007)

By doing the same job I was referring to the penetrating power and I started my sentence with an "If" meaning I wasn't sure.  Sorry I left my Pam at work.  :


----------



## Danjanou (27 Nov 2007)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Thermobaric 84mm...
> 
> I says to myself, self lets not just knock a hole in that there hut, lets incinerate the occupants  ;D



I wonder if the Coast Guard still has any of those para flare illuminating rounds for the Carl G?  >


----------



## Kiwi99 (27 Nov 2007)

Eryx is a strange system, to say the least.  Yeah, it may knock a hole in a grape drying hut, or other jundie building, but does it kill the occupants?  I have seen a JDAM dropped on the center of a grape hut, and then the dudes start shooting from there again.  My concern would be space in the veh.  It's tight as is, let alone with all that crap associatted with eryx, and the rockets.  The summer temp ratings would be unsuitable for it as well in most cases unless your AC always worked.  Personally, not a big fan of this piece of kit.  Hopefully the Vandoos will put together some type of AAR on their experiance with it, and we can all learn from that.


----------



## MG34 (27 Nov 2007)

Kiwi99 said:
			
		

> Eryx is a strange system, to say the least.  Yeah, it may knock a hole in a grape drying hut, or other jundie building, but does it kill the occupants?  I have seen a JDAM dropped on the center of a grape hut, and then the dudes start shooting from there again.  My concern would be space in the veh.  It's tight as is, let alone with all that crap associatted with eryx, and the rockets.  The summer temp ratings would be unsuitable for it as well in most cases unless your AC always worked.  Personally, not a big fan of this piece of kit.  Hopefully the Vandoos will put together some type of AAR on their experiance with it, and we can all learn from that.



Well from my experience with them overseas, it will collapse the roof of the average 'ghani building and blast exited all the "air vents" in the grape hut ,result was nobody was shooting at us from there again, the overpressure from a Eryx round is pretty severe plus some frag effect, in this case it didn't matter as a JDAM followed up the hit and pretty much levelled the place.
  WE didn't have any issues with the missiles that have been sitting in KAF since the recent festivities began several years ago , so the point about storage is moot. We carried 1 launcher in the PL (usually in the Alpha C/S) with 1 or 2 missiles in the other C/S. After OP Medusa we left the systems in KAF as there wasnt much need for them when the tanks finally showed up on the scene.
  They are just another tool in the box .


----------

